# Warranty on 7900 Tubeless?



## Ledipus (Apr 17, 2007)

*Warranty on 7850 Tubeless Wheels?*

Hey everyone,

I just thought I would get some opinions. Long story shortened. End of the ride yesterday, and I'm approaching the final climb. I slowly go to maneuver around a car and hit the hill when I hear a bang, instant flat in my tubeless rear wheel. I look around to find the culprit, but nothing in sight. I inspect the tire and it is spewing sealant like crazy. I try a can of the Hutchinson flat fix to no avail. I had started the ride with my wife, but she bailed out earlier due to cramps. I had forgotten that she had all our tubes so I never even fully inspect the flat. I call for a ride and go grab a beer. 

Today I go to pull the tire off knowing it won't seal. My plan was to clean the rim and prep it for a new tire. Man was I pissed when I noticed the bead of the wheel had cracked. The wheel is toast. I bought these last August. What do you think the chance of me having a successful warranty claim is? I am off to the LBS on Friday to find out.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Looks like impact damage as the broken bead is forced inwards to the rim bed rather than having been blown outwards from the pressure of the tyre bead.

Hopefully your LBS will be able to give their expert opinion and advise if the warranty will cover you.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

looks like an impact damage, which may not be covered under Shimano's warranty... which is for manufacturer's defects.

but... you can try
http://bike.shimano.com/publish/con...html/Shimano Consumer Warranty Claim Form.pdf


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 7, 2011)

I was under the impression that Shimano recommend against sealant in their wheels.
Sent from my RM-845_nam_vzw_100 using Board Express


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Adim_X said:


> I was under the impression that Shimano recommend against sealant in their wheels.
> Sent from my RM-845_nam_vzw_100 using Board Express


that's what everyone says.... but can't find it on Shimano's website.

The tubeless wheelset uses a UST design.... in order to go tubeless without sealant, a road tubeless that has a UST bead is really needed (the original intent behind UST). There isn't too many options... I think Bontrager road tubeless and Maxxis Padrone have a UST bead.


----------



## Ledipus (Apr 17, 2007)

I use Hutchinson Tubeless Road Tires. Supposedly Shimano and Hutchinson designed the Road Tubeless setup together. The tires mount up great and all, and the bead seals perfectly. However, the tire leaks through the sidewall and it looses pressure too fast for my liking. I've only used Hutchinson sealant which is suppose to be okay, but I can tell you that cleaning the rims of the old sealant is nearly impossible.


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

I use Hutchinson's on Shimanos with Caffe Latex - it's not too hard to clean up and doesn't contain the amonia that Stan's and other real latex selants do which is what causes the corrosion on the anodized surface of the rim.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

The ammonia damages the rim, and may void the warranty. This was discussed in the Wheel+Tire forum.

FYI, your thread title is 7900 but your post says it is 7850. IIRC there is a difference in the coatings on the two rims.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> The ammonia damages the rim, and may void the warranty. This was discussed in the Wheel+Tire forum.
> 
> FYI, your thread title is 7900 but your post says it is 7850. IIRC there is a difference in the coatings on the two rims.


THe slight amount of ammonia in Stan's would damage the anodized coating.... but that's not what the warranty claim would be about. The claim would be the bead hook damage... which imo is not a manufacturer's defect


----------



## IndyFabCJ (Apr 1, 2006)

tednugent said:


> that's what everyone says.... but can't find it on Shimano's website.
> 
> The tubeless wheelset uses a UST design.... in order to go tubeless without sealant, a road tubeless that has a UST bead is really needed (the original intent behind UST). There isn't too many options... I think Bontrager road tubeless and Maxxis Padrone have a UST bead.


The Schwalbe, the Hutchinson, the Specialized, the Bontragers, and the Maxxis are all road tubeless(ust). Plenty of choices now.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

IndyFabCJ said:


> The Schwalbe, the Hutchinson, the Specialized, the Bontragers, and the Maxxis are all road tubeless(ust). Plenty of choices now.


UST does not emcompass all tubeless. A true UST is actually very heavy (almost negates the weight benefits) and will not require sealant. Some like Bontrager use a UST style bead, but still requries sealant.

there are tubeless ready which uses a standard bead shape with an extra layer of butyl rubber to be more air-tight.


----------



## IndyFabCJ (Apr 1, 2006)

tednugent said:


> UST does not emcompass all tubeless. There is a UST specific bead which is optimized for a UST rim, so it would not require sealant.
> 
> there are tubeless ready which uses a standard bead shape with an extra layer of butyl rubber to be more air-tight.


I am very familiar with this concept. I have been running tubeless since 2009 and thus have been trying every tire possible. All of those tires are road tubeless tires, not "tubeless ready" tires. Thus far, there is no "tubeless ready" road tire. You forgot to mention that the thicker sidewall is also a characteristic of UST. Tubeless ready mtb tires have the bead, but do not have the thicker sidewall. Therefore are not UST. Again, there is no "tubeless ready" road tire out yet. Schwalbe specifies this on their tires. As does every manufacturer I listed.


----------

